# National Slingshot Association



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Does it still exist ,and who runs it if it does. I'm just getting back into slingshot shooting.I can remember being a member back in the 70s.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

It is still around but it is more about Chief AJ then slingshots and the sport.

http://www.chiefaj.com/national_slingshot_assocation.htm


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Chief AJ is a legend among legends. He taught Chuck Norris how to be a bad ass. 
I carved his likeness into a peach pit. It's in the wood working section. Been thinking about rubbing it for luck before I shoot. Think it'll help?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Have quite a few of chief aj slingshots.Seems like a real good guy on the phone.seems to be more into hunting than target shooting.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I want his fishing kit, but other than that, I don't really hunt and I'm never giving up my pickle fork!
I know he's a nice guy, my buddy used to run around with him back before he was into slingshots. Devo says he was cooler than a pillow's belly.
He was something of a gunsmithing genius according to Uncle Devo. If I ever meet him, I'm supposed to jog his memory, but he doesn't seem to visit here anymore.
He's a character, and I like that in a person.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes I have his elk hunter package, ball shooter, 2quick points. Haven't tried shooting arrows out of the hfx elk hunter yet.dont have a backstop for arrows at home.Dont feel like buying one to try it out.havent been hunting in 30 years.Not really a hunter.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Lets honor and respect ALL the old timers that paved the way in sling shots. We salute you CHIEF AJ!


----------



## Knot Funny (Sep 4, 2012)

flippinout said:


> It is still around but it is more about Chief AJ then slingshots and the sport.
> 
> http://www.chiefaj.com/national_slingshot_assocation.htm


----------



## Knot Funny (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry I focked up the post. I agree with Nathan. The Chief is a self promoter but a legend just the same.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's knot funny.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

He loves to shoot, shoot slingshots and share his love marksmanship with others. He is a good fellow in my estimation in the limited time I have spent with him. Perhaps misunderstood as he is not a part of this online community It would be great to have him participate here.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I will stay out of this one, I will stay out of this one, I will stay out of this one.......


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

We are all legends in our own rights and minds... I'm an alien slayer!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I was the Florida State Representative and 2nd in command of the National Slingshooting Association, attempting to garner state representatives and have them promote safe and fun slingshooting through demonstrations and competition.

On the other hand, Chief AJ's interest was not in building the organization, but in selling his products via self-promotion, with an emphasis on hunting bigger and bigger game (for which he "rewarded" those who used a slingshot to kill an animal, the bigger the better), NOT to build an organization, and NOT recognizing target shooters. The few state representatives that I had culled, quit when they realized that, as I did.

Yes, in his way, the Chief contributed to slingshooting - in his own self-interests.d

BTW -my avatar is of Sheena, my (past) great dog, who was the NSA's (unofficial) mascot - she's displaying the Chief's "Pink Lady Quick Point Slingshot", which "accessorized" with her pink tongue.

THWACK!


----------

